# Where to go...Which island?



## jehb2 (Jan 8, 2007)

We vacation in Hawaii every year and for sometime now I have wanted to go to the Caribbean.  However, I am really over whelmed by deciding which island to go to.  It seems like there are so many islands and so many choices that I just don’t know where to start looking or how to decide.  

We have a 2 year old.  We love gorgeous sand beaches.  However, we don’t care too much for resorts that are so isolated that they are away from everything else.  We like walking around shopping areas.  And although we can no longer do the night life thing we like areas where you can walk around at night and see some type of activity.

If you have any favorite islands, places, or timeshares I would really appreciate the information (or even any good references-books, websites, etc.)  I hope this is not to general of a question.  Hawaii only has 4 vacationing island and helping someone decided which two to attend is no easy task.  Thanks.


----------



## Janis (Jan 8, 2007)

Hmm. Sounds like you might actually like Cancun! Not only does it meet your requirements, it's extremely kid friendly. Plenty of shopping areas to walk around

We love the Caribbean, but many of the islands require that you drive to get to shopping areas and restaurants. We found that our kids have enjoyed the islands, but always vote to return to Cancun.

Aruba might fill your needs, it has beautiful beaches and nice resorts. - although there isn't a ton of walking around shopping areas that you can do  near the nice hotels. It's mostly in Oranjestaad.

Yep, I'm thinking Cancun would be right for you! Nice white sandy beaches, warm water, plenty of shopping areas, lots of nightlife, and the wonderful Royal Resorts.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 8, 2007)

I would vote for aruba over cancun as it much nicer beaches with no undertow problems. Lots of nightlife and the locals love us probably more than any other Caribbean island.


----------



## anne1125 (Jan 9, 2007)

Aruba for sure.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Jan 9, 2007)

Another vote for Aruba.  Tons of shopping, and the resorts are right next to one another (at least on the high rise side, I am not that familiar with the low-rise area) so you can easily walk from one to another.  Nice downtown area for shopping, tons of good restaurants, most of which are very kid-friendly.  And the beaches are wonderful.  

A lot of us here own at the Surf Club, which is a Marriott property - you can actually book that property as a hotel rental as well.  If you booked the large unit, there would be plenty of room for the two of you plus your toddler (separate bedroom and living room with sofa bed).  Another great feature is the inclusion of a small washer/dryer in each of the large units.  The only thing you might not like is the fact that in the large unit, there is no standard size tub - there is a large soaking tub, which might be a bit large to bath a 2 year old in (I don't have kids so I am just guessing here), and a shower stall.  One great feature of the Surf Club is the Lazy River, which you and your 2 year old would love.


----------



## Kimmy0868 (Jan 9, 2007)

Another vote for Aruba here. 

Check out the Playalinda.com website, beautifull resort and family friendly. They have a section in forums for rentals from the owners.


----------



## gmarine (Jan 9, 2007)

Aruba and Cancun are both great choices. They both have great beaches and are very kid friendly. The Bahamas,Puerto Rico,St Thomas and St Maarten are also good choices.


----------



## lawren2 (Jan 9, 2007)

gmarine said:


> Aruba and Cancun are both great choices. They both have great beaches and are very kid friendly. The Bahamas,Puerto Rico,St Thomas and St Maarten are also good choices.



I wouldn't go walking around town at night in either St Thomas or St Maarten though. Or Puerto Rico come to think of it.

Walking in the high-rise section of Aruba at night was relatively save.


----------



## gmarine (Jan 9, 2007)

lawren2 said:


> I wouldn't go walking around town at night in either St Thomas or St Maarten though. Or Puerto Rico come to think of it.
> 
> Walking in the high-rise section of Aruba at night was relatively save.



Walking around any of these places is far safer than any big city in the US. And actually just about anywhere in the US.

I've been to all three and walked around at night with my family and didnt feel the least bit uncomfortable. Random crimes against tourists are very rare.
These islands depend on tourism and have harsh penalties for crimes against anyone, let alone tourists.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 9, 2007)

Late night island walks & ratings;

Charlotte Amalie, St.Thomas - Dangerous
Phillipsburg, St. Maarten (back streets) - Dangerous
Lower Manhattan Island - Dangerous
Red Hook Harbor, St. Thomas - safe and well policed

Been to St. Thomas over a dozen times. Real crime there is locals on locals.

St. Maarten is huge at breaking into parked cars. Casino areas are all safe at night.

Wouldn't want to be caught walking around the town on Aruba surrounding the Valero Refinery either although the area has good ethnic restaurants. Or the back streets of Oranjested either.

Good and bad in all places. Some are more good than others, but no perfection (except St. John - virtually zero crime).


----------



## gmarine (Jan 9, 2007)

johnmfaeth said:


> Late night island walks & ratings;
> 
> Charlotte Amalie, St.Thomas - Dangerous
> Phillipsburg, St. Maarten (back streets) - Dangerous
> ...



Worrried about crime in Aruba, St Thomas and St Maarten? 

And your from northern Jersey, home to cities with some of the highest crime rates in the country?   

Seriously though, like I said, your far safer in any area of any of those islands than you are in NY, LA, Las Vegas or just about anywhere in the US.


----------



## jehb2 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Some Clarification*

When I said walking around at night I was really thinking of our experiences of walking around Waikiki roughly 7pm (or after sunset) to 11pm.  There are a lot of shops open and tons of people walking around Ala Moana Blvd.  And there are a lot of street performers.  At one end of the blvd. there is small beach park that offers free hula shows every evening and a little further down in the summer they show free movies on the beach. The whole atmosphere is very family friendly and safe.

So we just like walking around and people watching.  We get a little bored if there's not much to do after sun down.


----------



## dlpearson (Jan 9, 2007)

You might also consider the Atlantis in the Bahamas.  Nassau itself is nothing special, but you could be self-contained within the Atlantis property and never leave.  VERY kid friendly.  Dozens of pools, lazy river, acquariums, calm lagoon (ocean itself is fairly rough though).  Walking around the Atlantis marina looking at the mega yachts is very fun.  They recently opened the shops at the Marina which is fun to walk though/dine/shop at night.  Live music and street performers after dark as well.

David


----------



## Kal (Jan 9, 2007)

Without doubt, St. Maarten.  Go *here* to see why.


----------



## Eric in McLean (Jan 9, 2007)

Aruba has a 20 MPH wind constantly....I don't know if 2 y.o. are up for that.  
St. Martin is pretty diverse....Dutch side is more friendly to American visitors but I'm not sure if Philipsburg or Simpson/Mullet would be better for you.  I think Barbados around St Lawrence Gap would be a good fit.  Very safe and the beaches are nice.


----------



## lawren2 (Jan 10, 2007)

jehb2 said:


> When I said walking around at night I was really thinking of our experiences of walking around Waikiki roughly 7pm (or after sunset) to 11pm.  There are a lot of shops open and tons of people walking around Ala Moana Blvd.  And there are a lot of street performers.  At one end of the blvd. there is small beach park that offers free hula shows every evening and a little further down in the summer they show free movies on the beach. The whole atmosphere is very family friendly and safe.
> 
> So we just like walking around and people watching.  We get a little bored if there's not much to do after sun down.



St Maarten might be fun if you can get one of the Royal Islanders. The casino has a show out in the street each night and most of the stores are open in that part of Maho Bay.

If you dine in Marigot the shops are open and also can safely be walked around in the late evenings.

The beaches are truly lovely and that is one island that might suit your needs.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Gmarine,

You probably read my posting a little too fast. Look at the third "island".

Yes, Newark, Jersey City, Trenton all have some juicy spots for sure. Always laughed at people's reaction to the Natalie Halloway thing as bizarre in light of the fact that Newark, NJ had 44 murders in one year. Many more murders in any state than Aruba's 2 in 4 years (assuming she was murdered).

Luckily, having grown up on East 14 Street in Manhattan with a methadone clinic 1 block away, I eventually "escaped" to suburbia where my little 2 mi square town has 18 cops and no crime other than an occasional DWI bust.

Yes, crime is everywhere, more so here than there luckily.

John


----------

